# Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?



## Defenz0r (21. Juli 2012)

*Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

Hallo, ich möchte meinen Sennheiser Kopfhörer jetzt auch noch fürs Gaming nutzen.
Nur hat dieser kein Mic.
Gibt es denn ordentliche Clip Mikrofone dafür oder ist das eine schlechte Idee?



Gruß


----------



## Diavel (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

Hi,

ich nutze ein Zalman Mic 1 Ansteckmikro, das reicht für TS und Co völlig aus. Es gibt den HD25 auch als Headset von Sennheiser. Für ca. 400€. Da kommt man mit dem Zalman eigentlich ganz günstig weg.

Grüße


----------



## Defenz0r (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

Ja keine Lust 400€ fürn Headset auszugeben


----------



## trickster234 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

AntLion Audio — Welcome


----------



## Defenz0r (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

Cool wo kann ich das denn bestellen?
Nicht das es extra kostet weil aus USA.


----------



## Push (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

bis jetzt nur direkt aus den USA  ....
in bälde kommt eine Version 2.0 heraus , mit etwas dickeren Kabel , Mic Mute schalter etc ...
nebenbei steht AntLion auch in Verbindung mit einigen europäischen Resellern, aber ka wann es dann evtl auch direkt in Europa zukaufen sein wird ...


----------



## Defenz0r (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

Nö also Reseller gibt es keine !
Zumindest keine im Internet.
Das muss übern Zoll, hab mich schlau gemacht.
Auf so ne lange Lieferzeit hab ich kein Bock, da muss ein ordentliches Clip Mic her,
brauch es vorm Launch von Guild Wars 2


----------



## Leberwurst (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

Das mik sieht sehr interessant aus leider hab ich keine Technischen daten gefunden aber naja werd ich auch mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Was ich mich allerdings frage ist ob der Magnet den Treiber in der Ohrmuschel nicht bei seiner Arbeit behindert.


----------



## Defenz0r (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

Nö ^^
Dafür ziehen die sich nicht stark genug an, Google ist dein Freund 
Brauch halt was "stabiles" Budget dachte ich max so 40€ ^^


----------



## Defenz0r (1. August 2012)

* Push *


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2012)

Push@@@


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. August 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser HD 25 II PRO Mikrofon nachrüsten?*

falls es auch nen standmicro sein kann, kann ich des samson gomic nur empfehlen, liegt aber paar € über 40 ... 
steht bei mir unterm monitor, also paar cm weiter weg und ist damit sicher vor kaffee, essen etc...


----------

